
The dictionary I use in my code - steinsgate
https://medium.com/broken-window/the-power-of-wordnet-with-nltk-7c45b20f52cf#.vzf4wfs50
======
gh1
I would argue that BabelNet ([http://babelnet.org/](http://babelnet.org/)),
combining the power of WordNet and Wikipedia, is a more powerful dictionary.

